# RIP Anton Von Hess



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Last Wednesday, I was training in bc with my friends. We had an awesome 4 days of french ring training the weekend before. My boy was showing amazing progress and I was convinced that this would be our year. A year to prove with titles what an amazing dog he is. 

He came out of his crate and did all 3 ring jumps multiple times, however when we switched to ckc style attention heeling, he refused food. This alerted me right away something was wrong. I put him back in his crate and he gulped 2 quart buckets of water and 10 mins later barfed it all out. Something is obviously wrong and off to the vet we went. 

I assumed it was heat stroke as the temperature was 25 C in bc and it was -10C at home. I anticipated fluids and maybe some antibiotics. Upon examination, the vet noticed his prostate was inflamed and painful. They gave him a shot of anti vomit stuff and sent him home with 2 different antibiotics. 

I knew something was seriously wrong that night. He is usually a complete jerk on the bed and is kicked off in mins, however wed night he jumped up and passed out cold. He woke me up very gently 3 hrs later to pee. Came back inside and passed out cold again. 

Thursday he progressively got worse. I had him in his crate for a brief time and when I took him out his blankets were wet. I assumed it was barf however we figured out it was because he couldn't hold his bladder. Another night the same and I rushed him back to the vet fri morning. 

When I talked to the vet on the phone I was told they suspected an abcess in the prostate. If it was an abcess it required immediate emergency surgery and hospitalization, and the estimate was $6000-$8000. My friend, a vet tech with another emergency hospital in Vancouver called the vets at her hospital, and they confirmed the necessity of the surgery and the price. The unfortunate reality is that I could not afford the surgery. 

The ultrasounds showed that he didn't have AN abcess, he had 4 that they could see. When I went in to see the vet I could hear him howling from the back room. The vet tried to tell me it was another dog, but I know my dogs howl. With the confirmation of the abscess the decision was made to euthanize him. 

When they brought him to me... He cried and moaned uncontrollable ly for 15 mins. He is an utter momma's boy, and does very poorly without me. After he calmed down I got on the floor and just held him, he was still grunting in pain. I knew it was time. 

I held him while he left this world. And it took me a very long time to let his body go. If I let him go that would mean it was real and he was gone. 

There are so many things I thought we would share. Trialing and titling, maybe he would sire a litter so I could have a son or daughter with his indomitable spirit. But most of all I mourn that I never saw his muzzle grow grey with age. That I never got to show him that he meant just as much to me past his working age, that I loved him with or without it. 

He was a dog who gave me everything he had. He tried anything I out before him with enthusiasm and joy. He was game for anything. 

Any trainer he ever worked with told me that he wasn't a dobe to them. He was a Black and Tan malinois. He worked with multiple world champion Tom Andrykowski, Jean Marc Alan, Philip Touy, Dominique Piton, pablo Ortiz, Misael Murkado, fred Labrousse, jimmy Vanhove, josh McCleary, felix sunga, Maximo Linder, Maurice malaise, Ann Putegnat, micheal Ellis, and many more. 

His biggest restriction was me, and my inexperience and lack of a regular decoy. Jean marc told me in 2009 that he could have him to ring 3 in 6 months if he had him in France. But alas we live in Canada. 

The sun shines a little less bright now. Forever in my heart

Anton Von Hess fr brevet, mr 1, CGN, CD
06 apr 2007 - 05 apr 2013


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. It never gets easier no matter how many dogs we've had.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

sorry for your loss, sounds like he was very special.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

I was very sorry to read about your loss, which hits harder due to being sudden and unexpected.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Very sad news


----------



## Lisa Radcliffe (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, the love of a Dobermann is like no other they steal your heart and when they are gone it's never the same but worth every memory they leave behind-


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

so very sorry. It's never easy to lose them young, but having to make that decision always makes it harder. you're in my thoughts.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Elly Elsenaar (Mar 27, 2006)

So sorry for your loss....


----------



## Gregory Doud (Nov 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss. My condolences. - Greg


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss and know what you must be going through.
Mike


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

He is a dobermann and so his spirit will be guiding your path and protecting your spirit until you meet with him on the other side. May the angels guide him home to his final resting place. Very sorry to hear of your loss. God bless you in your time of mourning.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Rikker was a special DoberBoy who has left too soon. My condolences on your loss. RIP Rikker


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

Already told you on FB what I think of this. Complete crap.
Come by for a drink next time you're in town and we'll have a toast to him.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

A horrid way to lose your dog. I am sorry you and your dog had to go through that. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss, Tamara


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Tamara. But I'm relieved and glad for him that he had you to ease him out of his painful body. The hardest thing we ever do for them, I think, but also maybe the most selflessly loving thing.

You didn't let his suffering continue.


Doesn't make it any easier, though.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. He was a pretty hard bitting dog I must say he gave me some real bruises to remember him by.
The biggest part I have a problem with is it only costs 150 bucks to spay a dog. Cut it open remove some guts and sew it back up. How much harder is it to cut dog open and clean up an infection. Probably not 5850 bucks more. I would have a real problem with a vet that pulled that on me.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

This surgery is not comparable to a simple castration. 

It's complex and lengthy.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Heartwrenching. So sorry for your loss and the difficult decision you had to make.


----------



## Jennifer Thornton (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry Tamara...I can't imagine. He may be gone from this world but your little boy is not in pain anymore. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

really sorry for your loss. i only had one and he was a great pup, but i never got to see him grow up. he was stolen from my car in the middle of the day and i never saw him again :evil:

... whoever said he was a black and tan mal should be told to Pack Sand 
sounds like what he was ... was a real Doberman ! i hope the breed can be revived

RIP


----------

